#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  我打算畫漫畫滴小問題~

## 漣漪月影

我打算畫個漫畫~
正在想~~~
漫畫裡要不要來個客串~
就是漫畫裡加入狼版成員~
旦怕加了會照成有獸不滿~
所以問一下有誰要被加~
就這樣嚕~
呵呵..

----------


## twt0772

我要來喲 - - 去QQ上問問醫生來不
我先報著名~ 當獸人甲或者乙也可以拉- -

----------


## 和魯夫

> 我要來喲 - - 去QQ上問問醫生來不
> 我先報著名~ 當獸人甲或者乙也可以拉- -


上面的那位
你的頭像要變成漫畫有點難吧?

啊- -/我是來報名的

----------


## 銀月貓

有老婆就要有我!

沒有老婆沒我沒關係!

(飛走

----------


## twt0772

最近迷上機戰拉 就用這個咯~ 而且又沒獸圖.. 沒人幫我畫 - - 哎
我自己上網去找個吧

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

報名~˙▽˙ /

順便問你要畫什麼類型的漫畫

----------


## Kasar

報名先啦~(毆)

----------


## 楓狼

漣漪哥哥我也要我也要^^~

(揮揮)

可以麻^^~

----------


## twt0772

啊哈哈哈 換好了 很簡單吧..是頭像喲

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

我也要報~~我穿海豚裝可以幫你渡河(你會需要渡河嗎)

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

XD~我也要~
話說我沒頭像的說= =....

----------


## M.S.Keith

我也要~˙w˙(舉手)

----------


## AkiEaglrs

+1
遲到了好久。。。。。。。。。= =

----------


## 夜月之狼

我也來~XD

不要那麼長的名可以用夜狼~X3

----------


## 秋楓

我也要可以嗎?(舉爪

直接叫秋楓就可以了˙▽˙"

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

我也咬參一腳...
叫我萊姆就好了
如果有反派把我畫成反派也可以
出場後馬上被歐飛也可以XD

對了在我鼻子上的是OK蹦...
抱歉只有頭...以下自行想像
(不要畫成底下有8隻腳.黏液...的怪物  我心臟會承受不了囧)

----------


## 犽太

我也要報名~
頭象的問題......
痾........想想看~
恩..............
在去換就好了~

----------


## 小龍

那個......漣漪，我也要(舉爪

----------


## 漣漪月影

呵呵~大家都踴躍報名了~
那我會盡力把大家加進去~
順便一提~
漫畫叫-漣漪之旅
其性質跟奇諾之旅剎不多~
就是關於漣漪旅遊的故事~
呵呵~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我要卡個位=w=/
真正的全名是[薩卡魯瓦]~: p

----------


## twt0772

> 呵呵~大家都踴躍報名了~
> 那我會盡力把大家加進去~
> 順便一提~
> 漫畫叫-漣漪之旅
> 其性質跟奇諾之旅剎不多~
> 就是關於漣漪旅遊的故事~
> 呵呵~


旅遊?!......可能發生什麼事......
吃錯東西大家全都變異.
見到某種動物變異,變得很大.
被鬼鎖在屋子裏,然後一個一個地秒殺.
參加殺人遊戲,互相殘殺,最後一個為勝利者,才能放出去.(參照殺人遊戲,日本漫畫)
還有很多..有待發現

----------


## 小龍

漣漪，這樣的話你畫漫畫一定很累喔!!

----------


## 威狼

我也要報名....不知道我被畫上去會變怎樣
(謎:有畫上去再說)

----------


## 嵐隱

我也參一咖~XD

報名先~^^

----------


## 南田功二

我也要參上!!!
我可以叫做功二>W<!!

----------


## AkiEaglrs

> 旅遊?!......可能發生什麼事......
> 吃錯東西大家全都變異.
> 見到某種動物變異,變得很大.
> 被鬼鎖在屋子裏,然後一個一個地秒殺.
> 參加殺人遊戲,互相殘殺,最後一個為勝利者,才能放出去.(參照殺人遊戲,日本漫畫)
> 還有很多..有待發現


別亂想象好不好啊。。。。。。。。。。。

----------


## 熾祈

參一腳ˇˇ（笑）
名字直接叫熾祈就可以了ˊˇˋ

----------


## twt0772

> 別亂想象好不好啊。。。。。。。。。。。


想像美~~~
-_,-
想像萬歲~蕾比大人萬歲~唯蕾達大人萬歲~小英萬歲~
以下省略100字.

----------


## 水靈凱

我也想要>Q[i]Q<
阿 對了 叫我的話少叫全名XD
不然會不太習慣~如果說稱號 就講水龍凱吧~(某個防具名子)

----------


## 柩月

我也要！

（但是我只會鉛筆繪。。。）

----------


## 妤

我也可以報名嘛?^^(<<雖然常無預警的客串
漣漪的漫畫其實很可愛的^^

----------


## 野

我來報名了=w=//
晚來了

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

我也要+1
叫我沃飛就好(or小沃)
加油唷~已經開始畫了對吧~
漣漪好像滿會畫風景建築的~
加油唷~

----------


## 銀

我啦我啦~~XD(踹爆
至於暱稱....銀&阿銀都可以(踹死

----------


## 快樂狼人

我也要~在漫畫中叫我"LASOLME"就好了~我實在是太好畫了><應該不會造成作者太多麻煩....

另外依定要加"小狼"喔~不然只有我出現也沒捨意思= =

----------


## 漣漪月影

啊...不知不覺想加入的獸有這麼多隻了~
看來要把許多獸當成路人甲路人乙了~
呵呵~

----------

